# Help with Rebel XSi timer settings



## ShootAndSpin (Apr 14, 2015)

I recently acquired a friend's Canon Rebel XSi and am having issues with the timer setting. On my original Rebel model you could set the timer so that you could shoot either single or multiple frames 10 seconds after pressing the shutter release. With the XSi there is an adjustable timer for continuous shots, but only a 2-second timer for single shots. Is there a way to adjust the amount of time for shooting single frames? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## weepete (Apr 14, 2015)

Page 53 of the manual.


----------



## ShootAndSpin (Apr 15, 2015)

weepete said:


> Page 53 of the manual.


Thanks weepete! I didn't get the manual with the camera, unfortunately, but I found it online. For some reason I thought the symbol next to the timer indicated you had to use a remote. I guess I should get more sleep before I post on here.


----------



## weepete (Apr 15, 2015)

No worries mate


----------

